# Distant Cousin by Brassman



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I just finished the second of three books in the Distant Cousin trilogy.  It will be a few days before I go to the third one, just because I have sooo many books to read.  I have to read a dtb before I can do another kindle, gotta get the dtbs out of my house!

If you like a book with sci-fi, love interests, bad (not evil) guys, intrigue, adventure then this trilogy is for you.  I can't say too much about the second book because you really need to read the first for the follow-on.  But this is definitely a comfortable book to read, you will have a pleasant feeling after finishing.

If you have not read the first one, definitely get it - then the second is a must - and following on that I am sure the third will leave  us all wanting more.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks Anju...I did pick up his book but haven't started it yet. My list of tbr keeps getting longer and longer *


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I started this then I noticed it was going to be a book klub so I stopped reading to wait until Klub time. I liked what I read so far though.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Am I the only one who hasn't been able to get into this book? I tried the sample - twice. I just can't bring myself to buy the book. My first question was,


Spoiler



why in the world did Darcy use the escape pod in the first place, and if she absolutely had to do that, why did she burn it


? OK, so she's "impulsive." There's impulsive, and then there's suicidal. Nobody is that impulsive. It's like jumping off a cliff and in mid-air saying, hmmm, let's think about what I'm going to do when I land. Then there is the descriptions. The first time, I immediately deleted the sample when I got to "The meeting room...was crammed with FBI agents in suits and two female agents not in suits, but close to suits." WTH does "close to suits" even mean? Why are the female agents are less professional than the men?

Did anyone else feel like me and end up enjoying the book?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

marianner said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't been able to get into this book? I tried the sample - twice. I just can't bring myself to buy the book. My first question was,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


FBI agents are notorious for wearing dark blue suits, with white shirts and dark ties and short haircuts - sorta like IBM service people clones. Not quite suits indicated to me that the women were actually "different" and free-thinking, which regular FBI agents are not, as a rule.

As to your "spoiler" question, that is answered later in the book.

*But all books are not for every one.* I hated disliked very much the Charlie Huston books and others on the board loved them, and I don't mind blood and guts books I just did not like his style/story.

Also her impulsiveness is also explained in her personality, remember she is NOT of this planet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I loved the books and yes, the spoiler question is answered later on.  There is one thing in the first book that I had questions about and I asked All about it.  He said I am the only one to mention so far.

I'll be lurking in the book club to see if anyone else brings it up.  I wont say anything until they pass that part of the book. 


I liked the Charlie Houston books except for the end of the third book.  It was disappointing.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, Anju and Vampyre.  Sounds like the parts I questioned may actually be intentional plot points then.  I love most science fiction, and it seems like everyone just raves about these books, so I wondered why the sample left me a little disappointed.  Maybe I'll give the first book a try during the book club.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

marianner said:


> Thanks for the replies, Anju and Vampyre. Sounds like the parts I questioned may actually be intentional plot points then. I love most science fiction, and it seems like everyone just raves about these books, so I wondered why the sample left me a little disappointed. Maybe I'll give the first book a try during the book club.


Im another one of the ravers. These are 3 soon to be 4 books that i cant imagine anybody not liking. There is something for everybody in them. I think youll like them if you give them a chance. I just dont think that the sample would give you enough to really get into the story. These books are so very well written that i think youll really enjoy them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Distant Cousin is very well written and has held my interest in spite of the fact that I don’t generally like the genre. I might even lurk in the book club to learn Vampyre's secret question.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

What I like about the series is the way it's written.  It's a very smooth, calm style that keeps me interested.  The characters are so likeable and Darcy just makes you want to hug her, she so charming and cute. 

Just beware of the spoilers that are in the descriptions of nooks 2 and 3 on the Amazon site.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice to have you back Vampyre - did you have a good trip?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Trip?  I've not fallen down or been anywhere birthday girl.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey I'm old enough as it is, don't need to add more years in a short week LOL LOL

I thought you went to North Carolina for a few days?

Notice that Angela is finally back on line!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

I go to Charlotte on the 24th for Kim's book signing.  It's like waiting for Christmas.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I've just finished all three Distant Cousin books and loved them. I would say it's soft sci-fi so if you are loving blood and guts gore, it's not there, but lots of fun adventure and character development is there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I think it'd be a great mini series. This actress reminds me of Darcy.










She has the right voice and look with a hair cut. First time I saw her was on Buffy. She predicted her own death and Buffy tried to stop it. She was just on The Mentalist as a Wiccan.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

How about this one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Have I ever seen her in anything?


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

MaureenH said:


> I've just finished all three Distant Cousin books and loved them. I would say it's soft sci-fi so if you are loving blood and guts gore, it's not there, but lots of fun adventure and character development is there.


Ohhhhhhhhh, these sound good! Amazon, here I come (again, and again, and again.........)


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Well...yeah. The covers of the three Distant Cousin books, at least.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

That's one bad thing about Kindles.  We lose the cover art.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> That's one bad thing about Kindles. We lose the cover art.


Bummer, man. Well, then, here's the cover art that you missed, in order. The same person's face is in all of them, and thanks to her for allowing the use of her image. She is an actress, sort of. She was a drama major in college, and appeared in many plays and musicals. Believe it or not, she's now a professor of mathematics, physics, and astronomy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you think the actress I picked looks like her?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Close enough. Who is she? 

I like to let the reader's imagination run riot, as it were.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Here she is with a slightly different look, Her name is Azura Skye


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

"Azura Skye?" You reckon her mother knows?

I'm no casting director, but if the casting director wanted her, I'd say sure. Personally, though, she looks a little too sweet to


Spoiler



kick butt


. Ana Darcy has to be sweet and gentle and friendly, but when the going gets rough, watch out, man.

Here are some other shots I considered working into the covers. If Providence sends me long life, they might turn up in future volumes.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Here she is with a slightly different look, Her name is Azura Skye


Wow. Another coincidence. Im reading Zombie Nation right now and one of the characters was named Bleu Skye. Weird.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

OMGoodness, Al!!  Your cover model looks almost exactly like me, especially the last photo in your most recent post above.  This is really freaky!  And, I used to be a model, too.  AND, I was both an astrophysics and a math major (but, alas, my final degree ended up being something else).  How odd.  You found my doppelganger!

Also, I want to start this DC series of yours so badly.  But I want to wait for the book club before getting started on it.  Forget Feb 24th, is it March yet!!  

-Xia-


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww, read on, sista! I won't tell anyone!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Go a head and get it.  DC is great.  I really like it a lot.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That's a pretty good choice Vampy - looks pretty much like I picture her  


Vampy for cast director


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the reason I chose her was I've seen her in several roles on TV and she looks and sounds like the way I imagine Darcy.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

By the way - I bought all three of the DC books before I posted them in the bargain thread a few months ago (in 200.  I bought 'em.  I own 'em and they're sittin' there on my Kindle.  And I wanna read 'em.  But I just think it would be soooo much more fun to experience the book(s) with the author.  So I am very excited to do so in March.

This will be my first book club w/author experience.

Actually, it will be my very first book club.  (I signed up for the Outlander one but other real life things came up and I didn't have the time to get in at the beginning, so I missed out on that one.)

Thank you, Al, for letting us all in on a 'book club w/author' experience.  I can't wait!

Cheers,
Alexia


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't normally join anything, but I will be checking out the DC club even though I've already read all 3 books.  I will have to be extra careful to avoid saying too much.  I don't like spoilers and I don't want to be a source of them.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Xia said:


> By the way - I bought all three of the DC books before I posted them in the bargain thread a few months ago (in 200. I bought 'em. I own 'em and they're sittin' there on my Kindle. And I wanna read 'em. But I just think it would be soooo much more fun to experience the book(s) with the author. So I am very excited to do so in March.
> 
> This will be my first book club w/author experience.
> 
> ...


And thank you, for the enthusiasm, and the invitation! This will be my first online book group experience. Previously, book groups had read the book, so dropping spoilers was not a problem. That'll be different this time. For the sake of first-time readers I shall avoid spoilers and plan to go through it beginning to end as if no one has read it all. I'm think it'll still be fun for those who know what's ahead, though. Perhaps I shall set up a spoiler thread like Mike did for _In Her Name_, to quarantine any spoilers that need to be discussed.

The story is a quick read, even though it is not short, so I'm thinking we should just march right through, in two or three weeks--but I would welcome Vampy's opinion, and others'. I plan to be flexible. If people want to chat, we can chat. If unexpected things come up, we can pursue them. It's a fun story, and the book group should be fun too.

Now, weeks before we begin, is an ideal time for suggestions. Whether you post them or pm them, all are welcome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Is Darcy going to buy a Kindle anytime soon?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Is Darcy going to buy a Kindle anytime soon?


I was going to ask that very same question


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I think it'd be a great mini series. This actress reminds me of Darcy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al -- Cut that girl's hair the right way, and I can totally see her as Ana Darcy!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, you convinced me. Especially if you know a producer and have $20 million to back it up....


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Al: I don't know if you caught it in whatever thread it was, but you, me and Vampy have now been dubbed KB's "Three Amigos."  For our plethora of comedy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not worthy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I'm not worthy!











You're worthy! You're worthy!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Al: I don't know if you caught it in whatever thread it was, but you, me and Vampy have now been dubbed KB's "Three Amigos." For our plethora of comedy.


Oy. I had plethora once, but some antibiotic or other cured me of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're worthy! You're worthy!


OMG! She is an ugly wench!



Spoiler



Just kidding, I know it's David Bowie





Spoiler



OK Mick Jagger


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG, I'm getting old when I don't recognize Mick Jagger.  Or maybe he's getting old ... that sounds better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> OMG, I'm getting old when I don't recognize Mick Jagger. Or maybe he's getting old ... that sounds better.


It's Steven Tyler.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought it was the Mick too - he's so very ugly! ARGHHH  But Steven Tyler?  I didn't think he was THAT ugly    still can put them out


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's Steven Tyler.


Oh, thank you , Jim. I feel so much better now. One of the few concerts I went to was the Steel Wheels Tour in Orlando.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Nobody else has seen Wayne's World 2?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Well he sure looks a lot like Mick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Check it out at the 1:30 mark or so.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I sampled Cistant Cousin... and the the writing in waht i read was very good. I have beome very leery of self-published books becuase way too many make me cringe... this was actually good! I was highly impressed...

I just sampled and did not order 9although i may in the future) simply becuase it is not a type of book i would normally read, have plenty already unread that are more in my genre tastes on my kindle... and well, reading outside my perferred gendre requires me to be in a certain mood which i was not...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

DC is really pretty good and each book is better than the last.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> DC is really pretty good and each book is better than the last.


They really seem to be well written and interesting... I am just weird and have tio be in a certain mood to enjoy that type of book. I am saving buying it for when i am. If i didnlt have so many books i already have bought and need to read, i would get it now...

i was very pleasantly surprised at how good it was...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

They are pretty good sized books but they read really fast.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> They are pretty good sized books but they read really fast.


I like big books... short books annoy me....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

TM said:


> I like big books... .


And I cannot lie...

No... I can't continue. I hate rap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Another handy thing about DC is there's a book Klub stating for it soon and it will be lead by the author.  Even if you don't join the book klub, he is still here a lot and will answer any questions.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just finished Distant Cousin #1.  I really, really liked it!!  The characters grabbed me right away and the book was a very easy read.  Upon completion of the book I immediately went and bought the other two books.  Great Job Brassman!!! I was a fan of yours before the book but now I'm a Bigger Fan!   
jp


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just finished Distant Cousin #1. I really, really liked it!! The characters grabbed me right away and the book was a very easy read. Upon completion of the book I immediately went and bought the other two books. Great Job Brassman!!! I was a fan of yours before the book but now I'm a Bigger Fan!
> jp


So glad you enjoyed it, jp, and thanks for your extraordinarily kind post! There's been talk of a book klub for the third one, Reincarnation, and you're absolutely welcome to join in. Also look for volume 4 to be out in a couple months. With word of mouth like yours, I don't have to run the risk of being thought a pesky author!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

You can "pesky" me anytime.  I also just entered a review on Amazon.
jp


----------



## amanda924 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Al,

Just wanted to let you know, I've finally had a chance to really start DC! 

I'll let you know what I think


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

It will be the next book I read.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Good deal, Amanda924 & Cowgirl. That's the good thing about books: they're ready when you are.

That's also the good thing about KindleBoards Book Klubs. We're having a traditional book club at our house next Monday. Anyone who misses it will just flat miss it. But anyone who misses a KindleBoards Book Klub (and wants to check it out anyway) can always do so.

I hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> We're having a traditional book club at our house next Monday. Anyone who misses it will just flat miss it.


Judging from the pictures that you've posted of your home, Al, I think we might need a map.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Judging from the pictures that you've posted of your home, Al, I think we might need a map.


Well, by golly, the book will be volume 1 of Celia Hayes' Adelsverein Trilogy, _The Gathering_. I mentioned it elsewhere on the Boards and I think some members have read it and enjoyed it. Celia is coming down from San Antonio to be with us in person. Central Texans would be within easy driving distance, but all would be welcome from no matter where. It's in the afternoon, so a drive down would work.

All are invited! Easy to follow directions are my specialty!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> All are invited! Easy to follow directions are my specialty!


Oops. 'Looks like my intended joke put you on the spot. Sorry about that.

I've not read _The Gathering_ so I'll have to pass on your gracious invitation, but please keep me in mind for the _Distant Cousin_ meeting. I'm just up the road from you and a fan.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oops. 'Looks like my intended joke put you on the spot. Sorry about that.
> 
> I've not read _The Gathering_ so I'll have to pass on your gracious invitation, but please keep me in mind for the _Distant Cousin_ meeting. I'm just up the road from you and a fan.


Not at all! (Slap to the forehead) I should have thought of inviting KBoarders to a book club, DT version. There are a bunch of us clustered around San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Houston, Dallas, and Fort Worth. I've been a little jealous of that DC meet, but this is such a darn large state that I didn't see any way, or any reason, for any of us to gather. Now we have a reason. Too bad I live south of San Antonio, halfway to Corpus Christi. For Dallas/Ft. Worth types, that's a seven hour drive--probably out of range, but only 3 for Houstonites, and less for Austinites.

It's not short for you, Jeff, but, ahem, you could read the book on your Kindle and make it if you really, really wanted to do something wild and crazy. I'll have a beer (or other beverage of your choice) chilled down and waiting!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> It's not short for you, Jeff, but, ahem, you could read the book on your Kindle and make it if you really, really wanted to do something wild and crazy. I'll have a beer (or other beverage of your choice) chilled down and waiting!


Very tempting but I'll take a rain check, if you please, Al. I actually thought you were closer to Austin for some reason. You're not out of reach but too far for a round trip in a single day.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just finished Distant Cousin Repatriation. This was another excellent read.


Spoiler



Darcy gets a chance to witness the true evil, and greed of Earth.


 There is plenty of action in this second novel and it kept me awake into the wee hours. The look forward to the third novel and maybe many more.. Keep up the good work Brassman!! 
jp


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just finished Distant Cousin Repatriation. This was another excellent read.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Delighted you enjoyed it! If you like DC: Reincarnation, the third one, then maybe you'll like the fourth, due out in July, I hope. I'll let you know!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

When is book Klub on No. 3?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> When is book Klub on No. 3?


Any time you'd like. When would suit you? We might ought to check with Marianner and the others who did Repatriation, and then get the mod to make an announcment of a new klub. What would you like to do?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm ready whenever it is announced!  Maybe we can finish in time for #4


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

It just might come out about right!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOO HOO 

Distant Cousin Book Klub read with the author - July 1 YIPPEEEEE

If you have not read these books, you are missing out on a real treat


----------



## amanda924 (Mar 9, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Any time you'd like. When would suit you? We might ought to check with Marianner and the others who did Repatriation, and then get the mod to make an announcment of a new klub. What would you like to do?


Ahh I've just started book 3 so I am ready!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

amanda924 said:


> Ahh I've just started book 3 so I am ready!


That's terrific, Amanda. Invite your friends!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm 80% through Reincarnation, I think this be my favorite so far, EXCELLENT read.  I should finish today.
jp


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I'm 80% through Reincarnation, I think this be my favorite so far, EXCELLENT read. I should finish today.
> jp


Excellent, jp, thanks! I'm predicting you'll like the next one even more....


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just finished Reincarnation. This is my favorite "Distant Cousin" novel so far. This story is full of adventure, suspense and plenty of action,


Spoiler



we really get to see Darcy in action....


 This was a great story and an excellent read. Now I'm really looking forward to #4.
jp


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just finished Reincarnation. This is my favorite "Distant Cousin" novel so far. This story is full of adventure, suspense and plenty of action,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks, jp. The next one's getting close. I'll let you know!


----------

